# Issues with Black Rapid?



## EvilTed (Apr 14, 2012)

I bought a Black Rapid RS-7 strap for my 5D MK3.
I've only used it once but noticed scuffing on the bottom of my camera.

Looking at the C-clip connector, it's highly probable that this is the cause because it is capable of fouling the body.
Anyone else have similar issues?

Cheers

ET


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 14, 2012)

I've never had a problem with scuffing, the camera hangs by the connector, it does not touch the bottom of the camera in normal use.


----------



## fotoray (Apr 14, 2012)

I just bought the RS-7 for my new 5D3 and like it a lot. The RS-7 threaded attachment has a rubber washer that protects the camera from metal-to-metal contact. So far I haven't had and problems.


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 14, 2012)

Can you post a snap of the bottom of the camera showing the scuff? One thing you might consider is attaching the BR to a Wimberly P5 generic Arca Swiss plate, that may keep the connectors farther from the camera body.


----------



## fotoray (Apr 14, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Can you post a snap of the bottom of the camera showing the scuff? One thing you might consider is attaching the BR to a Wimberly P5 generic Arca Swiss plate, that may keep the connectors farther from the camera body.



I also use the RS-7 with the 5D3 with an RRS L-plate attached. I connect to the L-plate with a Kirk 1" clamp that is connected to the RS-7 threads. This fully protects from metal-to-metal. Also, it's very easy to get on and off a tripod - quickly.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 17, 2012)

I own a couple black rapids and have tried several other strap brands. I can honestly say they all suck IMO. I got a SpiderPro Dual Camera System and it holds my canons like they are pistols on my side, a time tested way to haul gear w/o making your shoulders, chest and back sweat like mad on a hot day because you have straps on. I used to practically choke myself when i leaned forward at times, no more problems there anymore either.
If you want to check it out its here:
http://www.spiderholster.com/

No i wasn't paid to tell you this, and no this wasn't a commercial.


----------



## bohaiboy (Apr 17, 2012)

I must say this holster looks awfully good. Anyone else have it?


----------



## EvilTed (Apr 21, 2012)

The problem is the metal Carabina.
It is possible for this to contact the body and scuff it.

Try it if you don't believe me.
Just clip it on and rotate it with your hand.
On it's side, the metal rubs on the plastic bottom of the 5D MK3.

BTW, BR gave me a 100% refund, including the shipping cost and told me to just keep it.
that's excellent customer service in my book, just a pit about the strap.

I also got a C-Loop and their split strap, but one look at the puny plastic connectors made me return that one 

Now I'm waiting for my Luma Labs Cinch strap.

http://luma-labs.com/products/cinch

This one looks like it may be the keeper...

ET


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 21, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> Now I'm waiting for my Luma Labs Cinch strap.
> 
> http://luma-labs.com/products/cinch
> 
> ...


It looks interesting. There is no shortage of innovation in the area of strap development of late. This can only benefit us all.


----------



## The_Arsonist (Apr 21, 2012)

Despite the poor grammar across the site, this strap system looks interesting to me as a Black Rapid alternative

http://www.carryspeed.com/products/cs-pro-camera-sling-system


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 21, 2012)

*What about Lens Loop? (Advertized on CR homepage)*

Seems simple, and roughly equivalent to BR for $35.00. http://www.lensloop.com/ No kangaroo pockets or anything but probably more comfortable with a wide seatbelt strap instead of a the shoulder pad.


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 21, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm waiting for my Luma Labs Cinch strap.
> ...


----------



## seekn (Apr 21, 2012)

bohaiboy said:


> I must say this holster looks awfully good. Anyone else have it?



Yeah, I also use the spider holster. I've been using it for almost a year now. It is a great product. There are two different size plates so make sure you get the right size for your camera. 
They also give you the option to just buy the plate or holster individually. So what I did was buy the think tank belt and use the spider holster with that. The reason I prefer it that way is because I can then add more more think tank units to carry lenses etc... if I want to.
Also, I had found a video aways back where I added an eye loop to one of the screw holes in the spydel plate at the bottom of my camera. It lets me then attach a very very thin 5 dollar dog leash and use that as a neck strap in case I accidently drop my camera. But there is no weight on the strap and it is so thin its very comfortable. 
Works well with tripod mounting plate as well.
Lastly I also added an extra attachment at the belt buckle - just in case the main buckle ever comes loose - it never has though. 
The only thing I can think of as criticism is that it can make you a little hweaty and hot in the small of your back where the belt sits all the time. A good idea may be to wear it over your shirt. But I like to stay inconspicuous so I put it under - if im not lazy I wrap a hankferchief around the belt to keep the belt dry there. 
Oh.. one more thing. I had an issue with their mailing and I contacted them and the owner personally contacted me to help me out. So 2 thumbs up for customer service.


----------



## seekn (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What about Lens Loop? (Advertized on CR homepage)*



ScottyP said:


> Seems simple, and roughly equivalent to BR for $35.00. http://www.lensloop.com/ No kangaroo pockets or anything but probably more comfortable with a wide seatbelt strap instead of a the shoulder pad.



I was looking at this also. Looks like a good idea. My only question/gripe is the clasp. It looks like its just a lobster claw type of thing. I prefer something that is more secure like what BR has where you have to clip it on then screw it down to lock it in.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Apr 22, 2012)

I use the capture clip from "Peak Design". I always have a backpack with me whenever I am shooting out so with the capture clip I do not need to have another extra strap or belt, the strap of the back pack is enough. Although I would like them to tweak with the design of the base-plate a little but even now it is very good use. Especially, given that I neither like the camera to bump against my body every time I walk nor do i like to hold the camera with my hand while I walk so this is the perfect system for me.


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What about Lens Loop? (Advertized on CR homepage)*



seekn said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > Seems simple, and roughly equivalent to BR for $35.00. http://www.lensloop.com/ No kangaroo pockets or anything but probably more comfortable with a wide seatbelt strap instead of a the shoulder pad.
> ...


Hardware stores call these a "quick link" and they are cheap. http://www.allproducts.com/metal/kingsnaps/Product-2008411151130.html That is just a sample.


----------



## seekn (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What about Lens Loop? (Advertized on CR homepage)*



ScottyP said:


> seekn said:
> 
> 
> > ScottyP said:
> ...



Thats what Im talking about thanks! Something more secure where I cant accidently unlock it or someone with quick hands can just unhook and bolt with it.


----------



## kdsand (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What about Lens Loop? (Advertized on CR homepage)*



seekn said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > seekn said:
> ...



You can find these at most large hardware stores (I'm in the states). I have a few around in the garage.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Apr 22, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> I bought a Black Rapid RS-7 strap for my 5D MK3.
> I've only used it once but noticed scuffing on the bottom of my camera.
> 
> Looking at the C-clip connector, it's highly probable that this is the cause because it is capable of fouling the body.
> ...



I cannot report such problems after 6 months with my RS7...


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 25, 2012)

Having said all that, I went and ordered something totally different. 

This "Cinch" by Luma Labs got my hard-earned dollar. http://luma-labs.com/products/cinch Things I liked:
1.) A shoulder strap rather than a neck strap, and
2.) Attaches 2 places (One strap mount, one tripod screwhole, either on lens or on body), and
3.) You shorten it up tight to your body to walk, and you loosen it to shoot pictures.

The 2 attachments seems nice because it will lay flat on your body, not twirling around on just 1 attachment. The tighten and untighten seemed to address my other beef; having the camera swinging around hitting things (and me).

We'll see in a couple of weeks. It is made in the USA (Oregon), and they are apparently making them as they go.


----------



## EvilTed (Apr 25, 2012)

Duh, what Scotty?

I posted this earlier 
...

Now I'm waiting for my Luma Labs Cinch strap.

http://luma-labs.com/products/cinch

This one looks like it may be the keeper...

but did you know they are talking about making a custom version with red or black anodized parts and red stitching and leather for Canon users? 

ET


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 25, 2012)

Bosman said:


> I own a couple black rapids and have tried several other strap brands. I can honestly say they all suck IMO. I got a SpiderPro Dual Camera System and it holds my canons like they are pistols on my side, a time tested way to haul gear w/o making your shoulders, chest and back sweat like mad on a hot day because you have straps on. I used to practically choke myself when i leaned forward at times, no more problems there anymore either.
> If you want to check it out its here:
> http://www.spiderholster.com/
> 
> No i wasn't paid to tell you this, and no this wasn't a commercial.


Totally agree. The spider just feels a lot better than black rapid - and doesn't swing around wildly. 
Love mine


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 25, 2012)

Bosman said:


> I own a couple black rapids and have tried several other strap brands. I can honestly say they all suck IMO. I got a SpiderPro Dual Camera System and it holds my canons like they are pistols on my side, a time tested way to haul gear w/o making your shoulders, chest and back sweat like mad on a hot day because you have straps on. I used to practically choke myself when i leaned forward at times, no more problems there anymore either.
> If you want to check it out its here:
> http://www.spiderholster.com/
> 
> No i wasn't paid to tell you this, and no this wasn't a commercial.



The BR is the way to go with 2 bodies and 2 large whites.


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 25, 2012)

I love the Black Rapid straps but the only thing I wish they would change is the fittings between the body and strap.

When in a church and you raise or lower the camera you hear the chink of the metal. Honestly I'd pay good money for a solution to this. It's now actually louder than my 5D3's silent shutter. Some sort of tough rubber coating or something.


----------



## PeterJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Bosman said:


> I own a couple black rapids and have tried several other strap brands. I can honestly say they all suck IMO. I got a SpiderPro Dual Camera System and it holds my canons like they are pistols on my side, a time tested way to haul gear w/o making your shoulders, chest and back sweat like mad on a hot day because you have straps on. I used to practically choke myself when i leaned forward at times, no more problems there anymore either.
> If you want to check it out its here:
> http://www.spiderholster.com/


They look pretty cool, having done some competition handgun shooting in the past the first thing that came to my mind was a new form of sport. Enter an arena and targets pop up at different lengths and you draw your camera at running targets and get points on time displayed plus some technical requirements on quality of focus and target coverage. We can finally have a proper Canon vs Nikon shoot-out ;D


----------



## EvilTed (Apr 25, 2012)

LOL, America's Top Shot.
They'd probably getting you using a pinhole camera 

ET


----------



## kdsand (Apr 25, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> I love the Black Rapid straps but the only thing I wish they would change is the fittings between the body and strap.
> 
> When in a church and you raise or lower the camera you hear the chink of the metal. Honestly I'd pay good money for a solution to this. It's now actually louder than my 5D3's silent shutter. Some sort of tough rubber coating or something.



Try using bubble gum - bubble gum is always handy. ;D

Or - some auto undercoating but use primer 1st to make it bond well.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 25, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > I own a couple black rapids and have tried several other strap brands. I can honestly say they all suck IMO. I got a SpiderPro Dual Camera System and it holds my canons like they are pistols on my side, a time tested way to haul gear w/o making your shoulders, chest and back sweat like mad on a hot day because you have straps on. I used to practically choke myself when i leaned forward at times, no more problems there anymore either.
> ...


I rarely have a white hanging if i do its for a short period of time. If i use the whites a bunch then i carry with monopods. In the case of whites with shoulder straps, ouch! In the case of shooting weddings shoulder straps are not user friendly no matter the spin on how they are made.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> When in a church and you raise or lower the camera you hear the chink of the metal. Honestly I'd pay good money for a solution to this. It's now actually louder than my 5D3's silent shutter. Some sort of tough rubber coating or something.



I don't notice this as much with the FastenR-3, but it was bad with the FastenR-2. I do a lot of bird/wildlife shooting carrying a 7D with 100-400mm from the BR strap - I can walk quietly through a forest, and the click-click of the metal-on-metal connection was louder than my footsteps, and sufficient to frighten off subjects (while I don't shoot weddings, I understand that brides spook easily, too  ). 

My solution was to dip the D-ring of the FastenR in Plasti-Dip. It's usually available in the paint section of hardware/home improvement stores.


----------



## kdsand (Apr 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > When in a church and you raise or lower the camera you hear the chink of the metal. Honestly I'd pay good money for a solution to this. It's now actually louder than my 5D3's silent shutter. Some sort of tough rubber coating or something.
> ...



I've considered plasti-dip but was uncertain if u could apply it fairly thinly. I will have to give that a try. I just hope it is available in sparkling purple!


----------



## pwp (Apr 26, 2012)

Having tried them all, Spider-Pro is the undisputed King. I stand by every positive comment made about them. I also have the twin holster belt. 

I can RUN while wearing it on with a 24-70 f/2.8 on one side and the 70-200 f/2.8 on the other, both on 1-series bodies with my hands free to carry a third body with a 300 f/2.8 on a monopod.

Come to think of it, I can't recall ever reading a negative comment about Spider-Pro.

Paul Wright


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 26, 2012)

pwp said:


> Having tried them all, Spider-Pro is the undisputed King. I stand by every positive comment made about them. I also have the twin holster belt.
> 
> I can RUN while wearing it on with a 24-70 f/2.8 on one side and the 70-200 f/2.8 on the other, both on 1-series bodies with my hands free to carry a third body with a 300 f/2.8 on a monopod.
> 
> ...



Can it take a 400 and 600 on series 1 as well?


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 26, 2012)

pwp said:


> Having tried them all, Spider-Pro is the undisputed King. I stand by every positive comment made about them. I also have the twin holster belt.
> 
> I can RUN while wearing it on with a 24-70 f/2.8 on one side and the 70-200 f/2.8 on the other, both on 1-series bodies with my hands free to carry a third body with a 300 f/2.8 on a monopod.
> 
> ...



The one thing I don't like about my spider is the click-clack sound it makes if you run... I have a hand on the body at all times to avoid that. 



> Can it take a 400 and 600 on series 1 as well?



If you can carry it on a black rapid, you can carry it on a spider. It mounts the same way, and if anything, mounting those will only worry you about the torque on the mount.

Best part, the weight will be distributed across the hips, so you'll feel it less than when its mounted across the shoulders


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 26, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Having tried them all, Spider-Pro is the undisputed King. I stand by every positive comment made about them. I also have the twin holster belt.
> ...



I cant quite visualise this - the weight has to be supported from going downwards. My BR supports this downward force off the shoulders (I have the dual strap). My cameras hang at about waist level and with the large whites attached they hang horizontally (mounted on the lens ring). When I walk they are static because there are no forces to make them swing.

Surely if they use the pistol mount on the hips the walking will make them swing with the hips. Doesn't sound too comfortable with a 1d4+400 f/2.8 on one side and a 1ds3 +600 f/4 on the other. Surely supporting the weight there will be tiring?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 26, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Surely if they use the pistol mount on the hips the walking will make them swing with the hips...Surely supporting the weight there will be tiring?



Less so than the shoulders - there's a reason backpacks designed to carry heavier loads have a hip belt that transfers most of the weight from the shoulders to the hips...


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 26, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



Well, when you support off your shoulders, your backbone takes the hit. If you're carrying one, its a big harder as your weight will be towards one side, which will put quite a bit of stress on the backbone. You've got a dual strap so its not too obvious, but when you move the weight to your hips, your stress is taken up by the hips and the femur - easily the strongest bones in the body. I barely feel the weight of my camera + lens + flash, even with my colleagues 70-200 2.8 IS II mounted.

Its odd, I know, I thought the same about it before, and stuck to my Crumpler neck strap. All fine and dandy, but began to feel that I ought to get a BR strap. As luck would have it, I realised the guys I shoot for use Spiders. Don't ask me why I never noticed it before, but they did. I asked about it, and about the issues I had from watching the video's on youtube, with it bouncing all around and stuff, and they offered to let me try it. 

No doubt you might say they are static as no forces make them swing, but personally the BR straps I tried swung way too much for my comfort. The Spiders don't swing as much, due to the way they hang - theres no allowance for swinging at all. Some bare click-clacking, but you can live with it. They hang pretty much the way a BR camera would hang - lens horizontal and facing backwards, but the good thing is due to the spider plate, it doesnt twist. Spider plate makes a hell of a difference over the clip used in the BR, imo, and makes it a hell of a lot harder to snatch.

That said, back to the topic, if I hadn't tried the spider, I would easily have gone with the BR. Its still a brilliant system, just that I find the spider fits my needs a lot more. Also: looks cooler =P


----------



## MazV-L (Apr 26, 2012)

pwp said:


> Having tried them all, Spider-Pro is the undisputed King. I stand by every positive comment made about them. I also have the twin holster belt.
> 
> I can RUN while wearing it on with a 24-70 f/2.8 on one side and the 70-200 f/2.8 on the other, both on 1-series bodies with my hands free to carry a third body with a 300 f/2.8 on a monopod.
> 
> ...


I have the spider holster and BR strap and sometimes wear them together- spider on left hip, and BR on right, I'm really paranoid about checking the attachment screws after having a "StrapBuddy" fail on me, and one time the spider attachment screw (which is tightened w/ allenkey) partially worked loose which makes me wary of it and I'll no longer carry anything heavier than my 350D IR camera w/ 17-85 ef-s on it. BR is my absolute favourite, I use it all the time, and I can attach it to the tripod ring of the 70-200 2.8L is ii and it's nicely balanced whereas the spider doesn't lend itself to being attached to the tripod ring IMHO, another reason I don't use the spider with my larger Dslrs (5D and grip, and 50D gripless) and lenses.


----------



## LostArk (Apr 28, 2012)

If anyone is interested I'm selling my Luma Labs Cinch.

I've always used a regular camera strap, and I missed being able to make a ghetto hand strap or wrap the strap around my arm to provide added stability. It did, however, keep the camera and lens secure against my body while walking, unlike sling straps where the camera just flops around. I felt safe enough walking around without keeping a hand on the camera, something I wouldn't do with a sling strap or a regular strap. This strap is probably the best out there for street photographers who only carry one camera and lens.

Brand new condition, only used for 2 gigs. Asking $70 shipped. PM me to discuss further.


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 28, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > I cant quite visualise this - the weight has to be supported from going downwards. My BR supports this downward force off the shoulders (I have the dual strap). My cameras hang at about waist level and with the large whites attached they hang horizontally (mounted on the lens ring). When I walk they are static because there are no forces to make them swing.
> ...



I adjusted the BR so the body was at hip level. With the 600 mounted I couldn't kneel down and my knee was getting a battering from the lens. I normally have it mounted so it tucks up just above the waist so that I can lift it straight into the shooting position and when walking my arm supports body and lens

I think the weight is only compression on the back as the cog is straight down. I go for about 4 hours with the two without an issue.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Apr 28, 2012)

None at all. Love my Black Rapid.


----------



## bycostello (Apr 28, 2012)

no problems here either...


----------



## DanoPhoto (Apr 29, 2012)

Works for me. Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## EvilTed (May 2, 2012)

Luma Labs Cinch - LOLOMFG, this thing is sweet 

Pure genius the way you can pull a tab and hug the camera and lens into your kindney area, so it's really tight to the body and doesn't wobble and then pull the same tab the other direction and you have enough slack to pull it up and shoot BR style.

This strap is the Mercedes of straps I've tried so far, way WAY WAY higher quality materials than the BR RS-7 or the C-Loop guys split strap.

Buy the one for sale above, you will not be disappointed 

Excellent product...

ET


----------



## Bosman (May 2, 2012)

> Can it take a 400 and 600 on series 1 as well?





> I cant quite visualise this - the weight has to be supported from going downwards. My BR supports this downward force off the shoulders (I have the dual strap). My cameras hang at about waist level and with the large whites attached they hang horizontally (mounted on the lens ring). When I walk they are static because there are no forces to make them swing.
> 
> Surely if they use the pistol mount on the hips the walking will make them swing with the hips. Doesn't sound too comfortable with a 1d4+400 f/2.8 on one side and a 1ds3 +600 f/4 on the other. Surely supporting the weight there will be tiring?


I fail to understand why someone would want to use and carry a combo of large whites with 1d series bodies around their neck or over their shoulder, it just sounds silly. Have people discovered the monopod? I'd love to see NFL shooters using 600mm lenses with camera straps. Please show me a video of this taking place so i can add it to my YouTube favorites.


----------



## briansquibb (May 2, 2012)

Bosman said:


> > Can it take a 400 and 600 on series 1 as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never got on with monopods - so if I am not handholding then it is a tripod and a gimbal. Walking about with a large lens on a tripod is a LOT harder than suspending it from a BR. 

Do sports shooter use 600's? I would have thought a 200/400 combo would be best?


----------



## ScottyP (May 9, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> Luma Labs Cinch - LOLOMFG, this thing is sweet
> 
> Pure genius the way you can pull a tab and hug the camera and lens into your kindney area, so it's really tight to the body and doesn't wobble and then pull the same tab the other direction and you have enough slack to pull it up and shoot BR style.
> 
> ...



I agree. I got my Luma Loop Cinch Strap a few weeks ago and I love it. The lens cannot twirl around because it mounts on 2 points instead of 1. And the Cinch-up and Cinch-out feature is genius. I tighten it up short under my arm/kind of around my back to carry it so it does not swing around at all. Not only is the strap too short to swing, but the 2 attachment points make it lie flat on you, not twirling around on 1 attachment point. Then you can loosen it instantly to shoot. It works especially great for heavier longer lenses like my 70-200 2.8.

Now, I don't sprint or leap too much while also shooting, nor do I do a great deal of quick-draws from a holster, but then I am maybe a bit too old now I have kids for that kind of thing anyway! I do keep up with my kids at soccer and in museums/aviaries/parks/b-day parties, which is all i was needing.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 9, 2012)

I also use the Peak design capture but I have modified my L brackets and capture so that the l brackets can be locked into the capture and keep the rapid strap hooked up (also the L bracket prevents scuffing on the camera body from the carabina of the rapid strap I use a modified Black rapid TR-1 connector to fix the Lbracket to the camera

peak even put some of my mods on their blog link below saves me uploading pics here again 

http://peakdesignltd.com/blog/2012/04/26/l-bracket-compatibility-for-capture


----------

